# HOT quick Brisket smoke...



## slimjimuk (Jun 24, 2016)

Right, here we go, following my success of the first smoke (Short Beef Ribs) I am going for a Hot QUICK Brisket attempt. Only 5 hours!.

Picked up a rather large brisket from G. N. Badley and got on with it.

Scored the fat a little, in the thick places and stated on the rub.

AARRGGGHHH, needed some "pure chilli" powder and I didn't have any.

So, pulled out a bag of dried Bird eyes... threw them in the Thermomix and bang! Job done. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










































Sieve out the big bits...













Add to the ever growing collection of spices on the magnetic fridge rack.

(CAN NOT recommend these enough, SO easy to see & store)







Make up the rub, with no sugar (for a high temp cook)







Score the fat







Rub it in... job done.







Just gotta get up in the morning and have a go. :)


----------



## thenegativeone (Jun 24, 2016)

Looking good! What model thermo is that? Looks far fancier than the one we have at work!


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 24, 2016)

thenegativeone said:


> Looking good! What model thermo is that? Looks far fancier than the one we have at work!


Thanks chap...

It's the TM5, bought it last year. Not exactly cheap but we use it all the time and find it it worth the cash.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello Jim.  Birdseye chillies.  You may just be a tougher man than me!  I love the warning on the packaging. Your idea of folding the thin end MIGHT work but I suspect it will open up. What you can do in the future is purchase a LARGE upholstery or mattress needle and then use butchers twine to "stitch" the fold over so that it stays together.  1 6"-8" straight needle with a large eye will last you for years.  The round point is harder to work with and keep sharp.  I usually cut it off and use a 3 cornered file to make the point in a triangle shape so the point also has cutting edges to it if you see what I mean.Hope it all turns out fantastic.  My Grandparents did upholstery and hand made mattresses.

What I would like to know is where did you get the magnetic spice pots?  I like that idea.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## thenegativeone (Jun 24, 2016)

slimjimUK said:


> Thanks chap...
> 
> It's the TM5, bought it last year. Not exactly cheap but we use it all the time and find it it worth the cash.


Looking good! What model thermo is that? Looks far fancier than the one we have at wi





slimjimUK said:


> Thanks chap...
> 
> It's the TM5, bought it last year. Not exactly cheap but we use it all the time and find it it worth the cash.



Ahh we have the TM31 not as flash, but does the same job, cracking bit of kit!


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 25, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Jim.  Birdseye chilies.  You may just be a tougher man than me!  I love the warning on the packaging. Your idea of folding the thin end MIGHT work but I suspect it will open up. What you can do in the future is purchase a LARGE upholstery or mattress needle and then use butchers twine to "stitch" the fold over so that it stays together.  1 6"-8" straight needle with a large eye will last you for years.  The round point is harder to work with and keep sharp.  I usually cut it off and use a 3 cornered file to make the point in a triangle shape so the point also has cutting edges to it if you see what I mean.Hope it all turns out fantastic.  My Grandparents did upholstery and hand made mattresses.
> 
> What I would like to know is where did you get the magnetic spice pots?  I like that idea.  Keep Smokin!
> 
> Danny


Brave ... or stupid!
Don't mind a bit of heat, plus the high hemp the brisket will be hitting will more than likely burn most of it off anyway.

We shall see!

Top tip on the stitching idea. Sure we have some big needles we can use, will see if my local butcher (TOP bloke) can sort me some or I will get some ordered.


thenegativeone said:


> Looking good! What model thermo is that? Looks far fancier than the one we have at wi
> Ahh we have the TM31 not as flash, but does the same job, cracking bit of kit!


Honestly, I think the TM5 is just a bit more "user friendly" as it comes with a chip that has proper step by step instructions on how to use it and recipes. Pretty mad! We tend not to use it but a total newbie (who can follow instructions) can make some really nice meals.
It may have a couple of power upgrades on the TM31 but I doubt it can really do anything the 31 can't.


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 25, 2016)

Bit of progress....

Light 'em up







Four apple, two hickory







  

JUST fits







Proper smoke, billowing







Propped open for 325-375







2.5 hours so far, sitting at 250/265 so far!
Very close to 170 (165 internal right now)

More pics to follow.


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 25, 2016)

Right... 13:00, it hit 170 internal.

So whipped it off, flipped it over (so fat side up) wrapped it nice and tight, then back on the heat (350ish) for another 2-3 hours, till it passes "the butter" test.

Doesn't look like any brisket I have seen on any of the forums! But we shall see how it does.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















B7Wrap.jpg



__ slimjimuk
__ Jun 25, 2016


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 25, 2016)

Oooops!! Well, 6 hours after starting, my hot quick brisket is off the WSM!

Made a pretty rookie mistake (as per usual) .... Did the "butter" test with my Thermapen ...
Went straight through the meat and out the foil the other side!!! So half my precious meat juice poured out the bottom into my water pan. Damn!!!

But in the upside, this thing is like butter. _[emoji]128526[/emoji]_
All wrapped in (new) foil and towels, resting in the cool box.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello Jim.  Looks good!  You are right about rubs and seasonings.  A mates missus once saw me salting a brisket and almost had a heart attack!  But once the fat starts to render and the juices start to flow alot of that comes off.  Not only that but a brisket is a big hunk of beef!

I used to do a 7-10kg. brisket low and slow and take 12-16hrs. but now I like to smoke and eat in the same day.  Guess I am becoming impatient in my old age.

You can order a needle or 2 off that well known internet auction site.  Still waiting to hear where the magnetic spice pots came from.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 25, 2016)

So, the results of the HH brisket.
(6 hour cook, 2 hour rest)

1. Wow, it's hot! Those Birds Eye chillies really sunk in!
I like hot stuff but this was just starting to edge over into the too hot side.
Saying that, just scrape off the (wet) bark and it was perfect.

2. Super smokey, really rich and tasty, even fighting the chilli flavour.

3. The texture is perfect! Soft, supple, flakey, succulent.
Will be doing it again, same piece of meat.
When switching to the foil half way through, I think I'd cut off the thin section and put it on the lower grill, for "burnt ends"

Very, very happy.


----------



## slimjimuk (Jun 25, 2016)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Jim.  Looks good!  You are right about rubs and seasonings.  A mates missus once saw me salting a brisket and almost had a heart attack!  But once the fat starts to render and the juices start to flow alot of that comes off.  Not only that but a brisket is a big hunk of beef!
> 
> I used to do a 7-10kg. brisket low and slow and take 12-16hrs. but now I like to smoke and eat in the same day.  Guess I am becoming impatient in my old age.
> 
> ...


Cheers chap.... and the (non) afore mentioned net site is the source of the spice pots.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Contacted the supplier and got a bulk discount.

www.ebay.co.uk/itm/182114698333


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks Jim.  I thought those birdseye might be a bit strong.  Chili powder in the states is a totally different product than those over here.  Glad it turned out well.  Thanks for the link.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

